# WARNING: NC500 Idiots at work



## Poacher (Nov 18, 2020)

Saw this on line this afternoon.  This has been covered many times before but this article is evidence of the type of behaviour that brings us harsh criticism.









						Road trippers spark fury as they empty toilet waste in beauty spot
					

A group of of Yorkshire travel vloggers who were completing the Scottish Highland's North Coast 500 route, sparked outrage with the video they shared online prompting them to take it down.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Scotia (Nov 18, 2020)

The registration is in full view sure they can be traced.


----------



## st3v3 (Nov 18, 2020)

They are internet for money people, and it seems this may have been a prank to get views on their social media.

It worked I'd say lol.


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 18, 2020)

Even easier, it looks like a hire van.


----------



## martinmartin (Nov 18, 2020)

Even the most unreasoning motorhome critics can will see that these guys are wind up merchants with no conscience .


----------



## SimonM (Nov 18, 2020)

Disgraceful. I hope the relevant authorities track them down and charge them.


----------



## caledonia (Nov 18, 2020)

Real or not it shows how immature and ignorant some people are. Pure scumbags. I would happily que up to kick their arses all the way back to Yorkshire.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 18, 2020)

Think its a wind up but if not i would make them lick the lot up.


----------



## mistericeman (Nov 18, 2020)

From their YouTube page....


----------



## Tonybvi (Nov 18, 2020)

Unfortunately it’s also made the newspapers up here which has reignited all the anti-motorhome sentiment just as it was dying down.  The guys responsible said they made a video for entertainment and it shouldn’t be taken at face value!!


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Nov 18, 2020)

Why are we giving it more advertising here?


----------



## RoaminRog (Nov 18, 2020)

This has the feel of a wind up, but sadly there are weak minded people out there, who, because of their lack of knowledge/ignorance/inexperience would be inclined to believe this behaviour to be normal.
It is also an absolute gift to anti Motorhome campaigners.


----------



## caledonia (Nov 18, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> From their YouTube page....
> 
> View attachment 89216


Bit late for the back peddling and giving token gestures. IMO.


----------



## myvanwy (Nov 18, 2020)

It would also give "anti motor homers" an idea on how to wind people up. Just hire one.


----------



## GreggBear (Nov 18, 2020)

Shameful behaviour, no excuse good enough for this outrageous behaviour which will only serve to do decent banners an injustice. Hopefully the book will be thrown at these idiots, if only to deter other idiots from "entertaining" us....


----------



## Deleted member 32902 (Nov 18, 2020)

Shut the borders, send all the "white slugs on wheels " back accross the border where they belong, along with thier p*sh and sh*te, if you cannot respect out beautiful country keep the feck out of it.
Yorkshire feckers, I might have known!
seamus, trying very hard to get angry


----------



## oppy (Nov 18, 2020)

seamus said:


> Shut the borders, send all the "white slugs on wheels " back accross the border where they belong, along with thier p*sh and sh*te, if you cannot respect out beautiful country keep the feck out of it.
> Yorkshire feckers, I might have known!
> seamus, trying very hard to get angry


Flamin eck. who took the screws out and opened the blasted lid and let him out


----------



## Robmac (Nov 18, 2020)

seamus said:


> Shut the borders, send all the "white slugs on wheels " back accross the border where they belong, along with thier p*sh and sh*te, if you cannot respect out beautiful country keep the feck out of it.
> Yorkshire feckers, I might have known!
> seamus, trying very hard to get angry



Eloquently put Seamus.

Admit it, you've been having elocution lessons haven't you?


----------



## Admin (Nov 18, 2020)

I am in shock that they thought this was ok to do.


----------



## Deleted member 32902 (Nov 18, 2020)

Thing is Ron, I was reading just last week that continental aires were being discussed for the '500'. That'll be that fecked then.


----------



## Tookey (Nov 18, 2020)

They are 'young n dumb', they didn't know the possible ramifications, they made a stupid mistake and apologised which included putting money where their mouth is.

Did we all engage brain before acting at their age?


----------



## caledonia (Nov 18, 2020)

Tookey said:


> They are 'young n dumb', they didn't know the possible ramifications, they made a stupid mistake and apologised which included putting money where their mouth is.
> 
> Did we all engage brain before acting at their age?


There not young and dumb. They’re making a living out of YouTube so pretty switched on. Agreed its probably a stunt they regret but you’ve got to be living on another planet to think that sort of thing done on the NC500 isn’t going to wind up a lot of people.


----------



## korky (Nov 18, 2020)

Not sure if it is real or not. If real, then they want fining, but proof would be difficult I guess. If it is for "entertainment", really ?There is nothing remotely funny about it. I've been trying to sell a new show,"Celebrity Toilet Attendant", to Channel 4  for years with no joy, and these guys are making money out of this?


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 18, 2020)

It is mild compared to what young folk do here, does give the wrong impression, but its a reaction they wanted and got, best let sleeping dogs lay


----------



## mark61 (Nov 18, 2020)

They don't make it clear if it's a staged prank or not, unless I've missed that bit.


----------



## Biggarmac (Nov 18, 2020)

seamus said:


> Thing is Ron, I was reading just last week that continental aires were being discussed for the '500'. That'll be that fecked then.


That is precisely why aires are geing disccussed for the NC500.  Many reports of toilet dumping are prompting local communities to put in facilities rather than banning vans.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Nov 18, 2020)

seamus said:


> Shut the borders, send all the "white slugs on wheels " back accross the border where they belong, along with thier p*sh and sh*te, if you cannot respect out beautiful country keep the feck out of it.
> Yorkshire feckers, I might have known!
> seamus, trying very hard to get angry


I honestly hope that you are the gentleman  that has so often had me laughing in stitches over the years. If it's really you, then it was a real pleasure  to see your indecisive post.

ps Living where you do, you're possibly more English than Scot. But then, I'm probably more Welsh than English, so what do I know?


----------



## Tim120 (Nov 19, 2020)

Philip Tomlinson said:


> I am in shock that they thought this was ok to do.
> 
> Talentless wannabes in search of likes/views have  platform.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 19, 2020)

HurricaneSmith said:


> ...ps Living where you do, you're possibly more English than Scot....



Seamus is going to love that!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 19, 2020)

Tonybvi said:


> Unfortunately it’s also made the newspapers up here which has reignited all the anti-motorhome sentiment just as it was dying down.  *The guys responsible said they made a video for entertainment and it shouldn’t be taken at face value!!*



The problem we have here Tony is that Joe Public will not see it like that    

All they will see is them dirty bloody motorhomers emptying their shyte all over the place and laughing whilst they do it


----------



## Scotia (Nov 19, 2020)

Tookey said:


> They are 'young n dumb', they didn't know the possible ramifications, they made a stupid mistake and apologised which included putting money where their mouth is.
> 
> Did we all engage brain before acting at their age?


I dont think that was a sincere  apologie, i believe they will be getting off on the reaction that they have created and thriving on it laughing there bell end off . ( hopefully so and stop them breeding )


----------



## Deleted member 32902 (Nov 19, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Seamus is going to
> 
> 
> love that!


Yes Rob, I was thinkin be confusing me with someone else, ah well, must try to get my message across more clearly, more eloquently even


----------



## witzend (Nov 19, 2020)

Apologies, Retractions what ever the damage has been done Now. A friend asked me how do You manage my reply was All my trips are in Europe where facility's are provided He asked is it the same here I replied No so he's believing it does happen and until he'd seen the video he'd never given it a thought


----------



## mikeroch (Nov 19, 2020)

*Great things are afoot! *Progress on Lochinver's motorhome-friendly sewage / grey water dump site following something of a Highland-wide change of philosophy by Councils and Communities. I got the car out and trundled down to the leisure centre to see what might be occurring as regards our much-vaunted new facility. It would be wrong to say that it was a 'hive of activity' but progress _is _happening with the main tank buried and what looks like a discharge point in the making. Somewhere there is also going to be some designated parking, so it would appear that come next season we will have an 'Aire' of sorts. So perhaps Covid, which triggered the great surge in staycations and camper vans, has actually created some spin-off benefits? It'll be interesting to see how it all pans out.


   click to enlarge

UPDATE: Dec 12th 2020.  Pleased to report that the Cassette Toilet emptying facility under construction next to Lochinver leisure centre appears 99% finished and virtually ready for action, it only remains to connect the water supply to the cistern. Hopefully other similar facilities around the Highlands are also cracking on apace and will be ready for next season. A useful initiative brought about entirely by Covid-inspired staycationers behaving badly ... so some good has come out of all of this year's grief. 
  click to enlarge


----------



## Red Dwarf (Nov 19, 2020)

Also some new roadside signage has just gone up near here on the north coast. Proclaiming NC500 Route... I’ll take a pic next time I brave the outside world.


----------



## maureenandtom (Nov 19, 2020)

Almost exactly a year ago I had some correspondence – friendly enough – with the Highland Council after reports about Dornoch.  Some may remember the thread we had about it.  There was never any hint that my intervention lead to the rentative aire proposals but ... who knows?

I emailed my contact at the Highland Council with my views about this video and he replied, friendly enough, with the link here: https://www.highland.gov.uk/meetings/meeting/4322/tourism_committee Item 5 is the one you want.

It's a very interesting document – worth taking the time to read.     I've attached it too which might make it easier to download shoiuld anyuone wish to keep it.


----------



## groyne (Nov 19, 2020)

> *The guys responsible said they made a video for entertainment and it shouldn’t be taken at face value!!*



Time for them to find new careers.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 19, 2020)

groyne said:


> Time for them to find new careers.



Or carers!


----------



## Rond (Nov 19, 2020)

To me it looks too obvious a set up, nobody in their right mind would empty a full cassette and film themselves doing it to post all over the media. There are a lot of people out there that simply hate motorhomes and will go to any length to destroy their image. Whoever it is needs bringing to justice and fast


----------



## Wully (Nov 20, 2020)

I would  love to know where these twats live maybe stage an emptying of my cassette threw his letterbox film it and plaster it over the internet. Wonder if he’d find that funny or entertaining.


----------



## Scotia (Nov 21, 2020)

Wully said:


> I would  love to know where these twats live maybe stage an emptying of my cassette threw his letterbox film it and plaster it over the internet. Wonder if he’d find that funny or entertaining.


Yer back!


----------



## Wully (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## vintageb3 (Nov 21, 2020)

I just read this and watched the video. THIS HAS TO STOP NOW! If caught, a £10000 fine, loss of vehicle....if rented, jail time.  But, in saying that, if the councils were to put in chemical waste points it would save this being an issue. Put in Aire type stops and charge for them.


----------



## vintageb3 (Nov 21, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> They are internet for money people, and it seems this may have been a prank to get views on their social media.
> 
> It worked I'd say lol.


I'd make them drink the contents of a cassette. Ban them on social media. They are scum no better.


----------



## vintageb3 (Nov 21, 2020)

Tonybvi said:


> Unfortunately it’s also made the newspapers up here which has reignited all the anti-motorhome sentiment just as it was dying down.  The guys responsible said they made a video for entertainment and it shouldn’t be taken at face value!!


Throw them off Youtube....monetise that scum!


----------



## vintageb3 (Nov 21, 2020)

Tookey said:


> They are 'young n dumb', they didn't know the possible ramifications, they made a stupid mistake and apologised which included putting money where their mouth is.
> 
> Did we all engage brain before acting at their age?


Sorry mate....I never throw ma shite out of my car....or run around it...I had a Brian that was engaged at all times. No excuse


----------



## 2cv (Nov 21, 2020)

vintageb3 said:


> Sorry mate....I never throw ma shite out of my car....or run around it*...I had a Brian that* was engaged at all times. No excuse



I saw a film about its life


----------



## Robmac (Nov 21, 2020)

2cv said:


> I saw a film about its life



I saw it as a snail in the Magic Roundabout.


----------



## maingate (Nov 21, 2020)

Have you noticed that all the instruments looking for intelligent life are pointing away from Earth.


----------



## vintageb3 (Nov 21, 2020)

2cv said:


> I saw a film about its life


Nice one...damn predictive text!  Brian was always with me anyway.


----------



## wildsprinters (Nov 22, 2020)

Philip Tomlinson said:


> I am in shock that they thought this was ok to do.


Quite right. Even if this is a wind up then anyone with a conscience would know this is not right. 
If this is a hired van these lads can still be traced. I'm sure the van hire firm would give details to the police and would be horrified to see their vans being misused.


----------



## Whiskey46 (Nov 28, 2020)

Poacher said:


> Saw this on line this afternoon.  This has been covered many times before but this article is evidence of the type of behaviour that brings us harsh criticism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im convinced it was real !!!!!!!!!!#
They let it get full and did not have a convienient disposal facility, and just it was a funny way to sort their problem. 
Bad Enough!!!!
 But to have filimed it..... then publidhed it....well?.......    
Now that they will have to face up to the consequences, it's so easyto say it was not real , but just a joke set-up in bad taste.
YEAHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
who thought it was funny ????
Bloody ignorant morons


----------



## fergie1061 (Nov 29, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> From their YouTube page....
> 
> View attachment 89216


Perhaps as you say with hindsight (which is as always is a wonderful thing) this was a foolish, stupid and irresponsible thing to do. 
However making an apology (It takes a bigger person to say sorry than one who chooses to ignore or refute) via as many social media points as you use is a start. However as many point out it just re-ignited the whole unsavoury motorhome issue up there. Perhaps a letter to the media (local or national papers) would also have seen this 'prank' having been highlighted and the accompanying letter of apology, donation etc all covered giving the true account and result instead of allowing the scab to regrow over old wounds.
Unfortunately far too many who travel up there (and other places too it's not just an NC500 issue) do so as non regular motor-homers and treat the countryside as their personal rubbish tip. Enjoying their own views but having no concern or thought for others as they do so. An irresponsible Motor-homer/Driver/visitor will have 100 complainers spreading the negative word, whereas a responsible one will see perhaps 10 spread that positive word. 

A lesson learned I hope.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 29, 2020)

fergie1061 said:


> Perhaps as you say with hindsight (which is as always is a wonderful thing) this was a foolish, stupid and irresponsible thing to do.
> However making an apology (It takes a bigger person to say sorry than one who chooses to ignore or refute) via as many social media points as you use is a start. However as many point out it just re-ignited the whole unsavoury motorhome issue up there. Perhaps a letter to the media (local or national papers) would also have seen this 'prank' having been highlighted and the accompanying letter of apology, donation etc all covered giving the true account and result instead of allowing the scab to regrow over old wounds.
> Unfortunately far too many who travel up there (and other places too it's not just an NC500 issue) do so as non regular motor-homers and treat the countryside as their personal rubbish tip. Enjoying their own views but having no concern or thought for others as they do so. An irresponsible Motor-homer/Driver/visitor will have 100 complainers spreading the negative word, whereas a responsible one will see perhaps 10 spread that positive word.
> 
> A lesson learned I hope.



It was indeed a 'foolish, stupid and irresponsible thing to do' and in hindsight we can only speculate on their motives and whether to accept their apologies.

I personally agree with post #11 along with your own point in the last 2 lines of your post. Perhaps draw a line under it now?


----------

